# Bermuda grass



## Guest (Apr 26, 2018)

I found this little picture on twitter comparing some
Bermuda grass. It was meant to be promoting tifgrand but I have to say that latitude 36 grass looks really good to me too!!! How would either do here in Raleigh NC, zone 7. My centipede took quite a bit of damage from winter kill with all the wacky weather and it has me wondering.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

That's neat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> That's neat. Thanks for sharing.


Yeah, im really tempted to go with bermuda and remove all centipede i have. I know of tiftuf and tifgrand in my area. I have not seen the lat 36 in person that i know of. Ive got about half a front yard greened up and the other half is blank. All dead or hurt from winter


----------



## DeliveryMan (Mar 1, 2018)

I think the TifGrand would probably be a bit better if you have a shade issue to deal with..

I also live in Raleigh and have about 3000 sq ft of Tiftuf.. The front yard is in full sun and it looks awsome.. The back is shaded by a neighbors enormous Oak and the tiftuf is having a tougher time back there


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

DeliveryMan said:


> I think the TifGrand would probably be a bit better if you have a shade issue to deal with..
> 
> I also live in Raleigh and have about 3000 sq ft of Tiftuf.. The front yard is in full sun and it looks awsome.. The back is shaded by a neighbors enormous Oak and the tiftuf is having a tougher time back there


If the TifTuf is struggling, I don't know if Tifgrand would do much better.


----------



## DeliveryMan (Mar 1, 2018)

@Movingshrub

I thought that was the whole point of TifGrand -- isn't it supposed to deal better with 50% shade than some of the other hybrids..

Of course this is marketing, but this is on the website of SuperSod..

https://www.supersod.com/sod/bermuda-sod/tifgrand-bermuda.html


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

DeliveryMan said:


> @Movingshrub
> 
> I thought that was the whole point of TifGrand -- isn't it supposed to deal better with 50% shade than some of the other hybrids..
> 
> ...


Just my opinion, but 50% better when talking about Bermuda shade tolerances still would equate to very little shade.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2018)

DeliveryMan said:


> @Movingshrub
> 
> I thought that was the whole point of TifGrand -- isn't it supposed to deal better with 50% shade than some of the other hybrids..
> 
> ...


From what supersod told me, it has to be maintained very short to stay thick in shady conditions. They still said a minimum of 5-6 full hours of sun for tifgrand


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

I have Tifgrand because I have a 2 story home front facing west so backyard gets 7 hours of sunlight from sun up to around 1/2 and shade begins. Also Tifgrand can be maintained to green height quality which I planned on doing beside my patio is cutting a fringe and green so we will see how it does.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I think Tifgrand and Tiftuf at both better than Tifway for shade tolerance but I don't think Tifgrand is THAT much better at shade tolerance than Tiftuf.

Here is a video where Dr. Brian Schwartz, with UGA, talks about Tiftuf. Around 15min or so he starts talking about the shade tolerance aspect. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xb4oRryDIA0


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2018)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with the lat36? It seems like a very popular grass for sports fields all over.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

firefighter11 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any experience with the lat36? It seems like a very popular grass for sports fields all over.


Several members here have it. If I was establishing a new yard today, it would be near/at the top of my list.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

If you're concerned with winter kill L36 would be your best option.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Very interesting pic. @firefighter11 The Durham bulls have lat36 on their foul ball areas and infield if you wanted to check it out. Their outfield is still tifway 419. My neighbor had a poa field for his front yard this year and decided to till up what was there, put down some topsoil, and laid tiftuf. It's been down for about a week so I'll see how that does.

@w0lfe Very good observation, 50% better than 0 is still 0 :lol: I know that stat is really what what they try and push with homeowners over @ supersod. We will see.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> Very interesting pic. @firefighter11 The Durham bulls have lat36 on their foul ball areas and infield if you wanted to check it out. Their outfield is still tifway 419. My neighbor had a poa field for his front yard this year and decided to till up what was there, put down some topsoil, and laid tiftuf. It's been down for about a week so I'll see how that does.
> 
> @w0lfe Very good observation, 50% better than 0 is still 0 :lol: I know that stat is really what what they try and push with homeowners over @ supersod. We will see.


I need to go out there with the family and watch a game and check out the turf. I recently just got a few pieces of tifgrand for a test plot next to the driveway. Going to test it out for a bit and see how i like it compared the rest of the centipede in the front yard.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

J_nick said:


> If you're concerned with winter kill L36 would be your best option.


I'm not sure if I agree with the word "best" but I do agree that Lat 36 is a VERY good option.

The document linked below shows testing on winter kill and spring green-up.
Also, "DT-1" is TifTuf.

Performance of New Bermudagrass Varieties in the Southeast
http://www.caes.uga.edu/content/dam/caes-website/extension-outreach/commodities/georgiaturf/docs/se-turf/presentations/2015/2015-kyley-****son.pdf

Edit - Original link is cropped due to a filter on the forum; here is a tiny URL version https://tinyurl.com/y82t3gds

TifTuf and Lat 36 seem to be very comparable cultivars. Both green-up fast and do well against winter kill. They both handle wear and tear very well. With TifTuf you get the shade and drought tolerance, and the TifTuf cultivar seems to be neck-and-neck with Lat 36 on the appearance/color/quality aspect. Am I missing something, like a resistance to nematode, spring dead spot, or shear strength that is very different in Lat 36 vs TifTuf? I'm trying not to be bias but I don't understand the appeal of Lat 36 over TifTuf.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > If you're concerned with winter kill L36 would be your best option.
> ...


I think they are both pretty close. I couldn't get lat 36 except by the pallet and im not ready to do that so i bought 4 rolls of tifgrand to try a small spot under a crepe myrtle. From looking at them in person today i dont think you can go wrong with any of the popular hybrids. I tried the link you shared and it gives a error. I told the sod farm i wanted the softest bermuda they had barefooted and they told me tifgrand so that was my deciding factor :shock: 
It cant do any worse on winter kill than the centipede i had. I probably lost half of my front yard.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

So the reason the link doesn't work is because the author's name is D-I-C-K-S-O-N and apparently some kind of foul language filter cropped out the spelling of the name in the link.

http://www.caes.uga.edu/content/dam/caes-website/extension-outreach/commodities/georgiaturf/docs/se-turf/presentations/2015/2015-kyley-d---.pdf

The three dashes aren't supposed to be in the link. As a result, I made a tiny URL version https://tinyurl.com/y82t3gds

If you all would prefer a different route, google - "Performance of New Bermudagrass Varieties in the Southeast"


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> So the reason the link doesn't work is because the author's name is D-I-C-K-S-O-N and apparently some kind of foul language filter cropped out the spelling of the name in the link.
> 
> http://www.caes.uga.edu/content/dam/caes-website/extension-outreach/commodities/georgiaturf/docs/se-turf/presentations/2015/2015-kyley-d---.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. Looks like tiftuf did very well. I hope tifgrand has some similarities. 😀


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2018)

Ware said:


> firefighter11 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering if anyone has any experience with the lat36? It seems like a very popular grass for sports fields all over.
> ...


what would be your choices at the top?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Probably Latitude 36 or TifGrand, but I don't know of any farms near me that grow TifGrand.


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

firefighter11 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any experience with the lat36? It seems like a very popular grass for sports fields all over.


I have lat 36. I'll post some pictures tomorrow so you can see.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2018)

Tifgrand roots after 4 days.


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Latitude 36. The biggest difference I see from common Bermuda is how small the blades are. Seems quite a bit thicker also.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2018)

Looks good kballen thanks for sharing


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > If you're concerned with winter kill L36 would be your best option.
> ...


I'm not sure I understand the appeal over one or the other either. I did get some correspondence back from the NC state professor in charge of some of the NTEP trials there and he stated both are top tier grasses and both make great lawns. He stated the input in TifTuf is slightly less but that Lat36 had a wider range of acceptable uses and locations than the tiftuf which I'm guessing he is referring to cold tolerance. With that said I have a small section of tifgrand and now a small section of tiftuf to test out lol


----------

